# Who is the father?



## Mortensgirl (Apr 18, 2019)

What are the likely colour outcomes from a Mealy barred cock and a dark. blue/black mainly white grizzle hen? I am asking as l have two babies supposedly from them but one is identical to a baby wood pigeon and the other slightly darker but with white feathers coming through so most likely a dark grizzle. Both parents fly free occasionally and also l did hand rear two woodies last autumn and these birds grew up together with my racer/fancy pigeons until the woodies decided to go....these two woodies however come to the garden everyday and l feed them, they also go and lay near the aviary they used to be in..... Is it possible one of the woodies mated my grizzle hen?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

The question is can a wood pigeon breed with a rock pigeon. The answer is yes. It has been observed that a male rock pigeon can have fertile offspring with a female wood pigeon.


----------

